
China top target for computer attacks - yters
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20081103/tc_afp/uschinaitinternetsoftwarecrime_081103212216
======
yters
An alternate reason for why the US gets so many attacks from China - b/c lots
of the botnet zombies are in China.

